
Show HN: Collection of animated algorithms and data structures - chris_l
https://www.chrislaux.com/
======
feiss
Wow this is very well done! Comprehensive, well explained, and neat and
beautiful.

Stuff like this can save hours to teachers and kids.

~~~
chris_l
Thanks feiss and everyone here for the kind words, they keep me motivated to
create more content...

------
santiagobasulto
Very useful, thanks! What did you use to create those animations?

~~~
chris_l
I mainly used svg.js which animates SVG as part of an HTML5 document. Other
than that the site is static with a lot of custom JS.

------
shahinrostami
Very nice work! I turned to Unity to visualise sorting algorithms
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hq1hNXuwdfQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hq1hNXuwdfQ)),
but having it on a webpage is much better.

~~~
blauditore
FWIW, you can embed Unity apps/games into websites too. Haven't used it for a
while, a few years back there was an HTML5 player, but still in beta I think.

~~~
shahinrostami
You're right, I think I even tried exporting mine to WebGL, but I think I had
some issues with using it on mobile/tablet browsers. I'll check it out again
soon!

------
kanobo
This is really great, thanks for sharing!

------
pachico
Very good job! I wish I had this when I was introducing algorithms to kids!

------
LargoLasskhyfv
Ich bin beeindruckt!

------
daviducolo
awesome job!

